# Picture Request: Post pics of your stereo and speaker setup



## MassFisherman (Apr 16, 2011)

Looking for ideas on where to mount my speakers...post up your pictures if you can.

Thanks!!


----------



## moelkhuntr (Apr 23, 2011)

My son and I installed a Kenwood stereo and Infinity speaker. Made the boxes ourselves and really like it so far.


----------



## MassFisherman (Apr 27, 2011)

That looks really nice...I think I am going to install a radio and speakers just below my trolling motor deck...


----------



## DanMC (May 8, 2011)

Hi guys, i'm a newbie in a big way...i'm glad to have come across this forum. I do hope you guys won't mind but i got about two tonnes of questions, and if there is anything i can assist i'll do my best to help out. My wife and i bought a fishing boat late last summer and it has only been in the water maybe one hour in total...since i'm in the process of instaling a stereo in an aluminum boat ...i took some pictures of the speakers, nothing is hooked up yet because i'm still waiting for stuff to arrive.
Thank you,
Dan


----------



## moelkhuntr (May 8, 2011)

Looking nice, you're on the way to listening to tunes of your choice. Helps pass the time.


----------



## Busbey (Jun 8, 2011)

VERY dumb question but when fishing, would it be ok to turn the bass all the way down and the radio up just enough to hear it and enjoy fishing for Bass or would this absolutely scare off all the fish??????


----------



## FlyBye (Jun 16, 2011)

Busbey said:


> ...when fishing, would it be ok to turn the bass all the way down and the radio up just enough to hear it and enjoy fishing for Bass or would this absolutely scare off all the fish??????



It will without a doubt scare the fish. The vibrations _(even if it is Lawrence Welk), _will be unnatural sounds to the fish. Will it scare them off? Too many unanswered variables like distance, depth and volume. One thing for sure, it will not enhance your fishing opportunities. Talking is not as detrimental as the music because your voice isn't using your tin boat to echo the sound waves in the water. On the other hand, the stereo _(no matter what type of music you listen to)_ may just sound like one of those bass thumpers that drive by and shake your windows...

Is the stereo idea a bad choice for a fishing boat? Of course not! Just use it when not fishing or not serious fishing and _Rock On_ any other time _(cruising/lunch)._


----------



## Busbey (Jun 16, 2011)

figured as much. wasnt too sure if the treble only and no bass would be ok. again, i figured as much though.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm putting in a stereo to listen to the ball games. Not a lot of music during a baseball game. Mostly people talking.


As for the sound and vibrations, it really depends on where you fish. If there are a lot of recreational boaters on the lake/river, the fish are used to human noises. Who knows maybe they want to rock out too............ :mrgreen: 

If your on a prestine lake/river, your very presence is unusual and they will take note.


----------



## Busbey (Jun 17, 2011)

nah.. i wasnt talking about loud music.. just something to hear.. you know, a little sumthin sumthin... they probably wont even hear me :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Jun 17, 2011)

> I'm putting in a stereo to listen to the ball games.



The ballgame is about all I'd bring a radio for when fishing, and I haven't done that yet. I think I'd rather listen to the cicadas or birds chirping or....whatever nature has to offer. But that's me!

I'm sure the fish would never hear an iPod with headphones......unless maybe you dropped it in the water right next to them.


----------



## MassFisherman (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is what I ended up doing... A nice small setup that gets the job done.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice job MassFisherman. Are those Pyle waterproof speakers?
If so, how do they sound?

I hear Mother nature everyday, some days I just want to get away from her too. :fishing:


----------



## DanMC (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi MassFisherman....nice set-up you got there....what are you using to pull in the radio am/fm with ?...here is a picture of my Shakespeare Galaxy AM/FM 4' antenna with stainless steel bracket, got it mail order from BPS.
Have fun and enjoy you boat and stereo.
Dan =D>


----------



## fastcajun (Jun 22, 2011)

here is mine. 60 bucks from bass pro for all of it.
only thing is you cant hear it when running wide open unless you are a passenger


----------



## bulldog (Jun 22, 2011)

MassFisherman said:


> Here is what I ended up doing... A nice small setup that gets the job done.



That looks great. Very clean and close to the front seat for fishing. I bet you could keep it quite and listen to music and not scare the fish too much.

I've been contemplating a radio since I started my build and I just can't decide if I want to or not. If I did it would have to be loud enough for the cruising the river days. I just don't care to listen to anything other than mother nature and maybe a ball game when I'm fishing. Pretty easy to install as far as I know. A nice head unit and a couple 6x9's would be plenty for me. Maybe 4 6x9's, small amp and a nice ipod ready head unit would be the absolute most I would do. Does anyone have any insight on how much battery a radio and speakers drain?


----------



## Hanr3 (Jun 22, 2011)

bulldog said:


> MassFisherman said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any insight on how much battery a radio and speakers drain?



X2
Great question.


----------



## Howard (Jun 25, 2011)

I have contemplated installing a radio also. Might just bring a portable.........but sounds too simple, lol


----------



## moelkhuntr (Jun 25, 2011)

When we installed my stereo they told me that the radio by itself pulled very little but if you used the CD then it pulled a lot more. Just what I was told. I keep mine quite low and do enjoy listening to the ballgames also. Mine has the IPOD connection and my son uses that for his songs.


----------



## maddogsnavy25 (Mar 19, 2015)

What did you use to cut into the aluminum with?


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 19, 2015)

maddogsnavy25 said:


> What did you use to cut into the aluminum with?



Aluminum can be cut with most wood working tools. I recommend carbide tipped blades for longevity. There are also metal cutting blades for most types of hand power tools.


----------

